
Silicon Valley doesn't care about black people - exolymph
https://medium.com/@jedmund/silicon-valley-doesnt-care-about-black-people-a91f9fcce8fc#.ghyygeu0g
======
Impossible
The lack of upvotes (or flagging, even) helps prove his point...

